# Basically Free Frogs



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I have 1.0.1 F1 Auratus Campanas that I want to move to make room for more frogs. I don't have any interest in making a lot of money from them. I only want to get them moved into a good home so I can use their tank. I can do anything local near MD or I can bring them with me to Frogday. One is a proven female and the other, I am not sure of the sex but it is full grown. They are about a year and a half old and are very healthy. They are shy so taking pics will be difficult, but I can for anyone who is serious.

They will be $10 per frog. PM me if interested.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

If it's a proven female and an unknown it would be 0.1.1


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Your right, sorry I just must have blanked when I wrote that. they are a 0.1.1Thank you chris


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Frogs are spoken for. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I am very interested I live in baltimore county I have 11 vivs now so frogs will be cared for well.if still availible call me ay 4439344496 names rich


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

..........


Gumby said:


> Frogs are spoken for. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

These frogs have been sold for weeks. A mod can take this thread down if they'd like. 

Thanks


----------

